# New picture of Pixie, 9 months old



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just want to say Happy New Year to all. Also, I realize that not everyone is on FB so I wanted to share a new picture of Pixie.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable. She has amazing eyes and a cute charcoal black nose.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> She is adorable. She has amazing eyes and a cute charcoal black nose.


Thank you Walter, her face is starting to mature and she isn't looking so young puppish. I love her looks, and yes she has amazing pigment. 



Lou's Mom said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pixie is so beautiful!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

donnad said:


> Pixie is so beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how pretty!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pixie is so beautiful! Love the pic!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

She really is gorgeous and thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to you too. Pixie is a doll baby. Beautiful photo against the red backdrop. Absolutely Adorable :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow Pat she's already modeling for you,:aktion033: Pixie is beautiful as a puppy but oh my gosh she's going to be stunning when she is fully grown:wub:
She has the perfect mommy to keep her looking her best.
I'm so happy for you :wub: I love your little Pixie :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Love love Pixie! She is stunning! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone for you sweet comments. She is such a sweet little mommy's girl. As she matures I can see expressions that remind me of Sassy.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

What a little doll, so so pretty!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhh, Pixie's coat is coming so beautifully!! She's a stunner, that's for sure!

You've got a knack for picking out the most beautiful malts!!! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my Pat, she is a baby doll for sure. :heart:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again ladies and gentleman.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's just gorgeous!!! ♥


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love her! keep them coming


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Sometimes I feel guilty just posting pictures, because I don't get a chance to come here too often......I am busy raising this BRAT :innocent:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pat, Pixie is so pretty. She is sitting and posing so good for her still being so young. I hardly have any young pictures of Pipper because he wouldn't sit still long enough.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for your sweet compliments. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's ok Pat, weekly pictures would be great:innocent:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

She is stunningly beautiful Pat


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Pixie is beautiful such a sweet girl😍


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So cute.:wub:


----------



## pickles9 (Jan 9, 2014)

So cute! How did you get her to stay still for that great picture?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

What a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought I already commented here, Pat. She's so beautiful. Like fine wine she's getting even better with age. :drinkup:You have a beautiful new model for the gorgeous clothes you make. :wub:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

She is just beautiful!


----------

